# Lazy J vs. Magic Amplification for "the tweed thing"?



## broke snob (Apr 18, 2020)

Recently caught the tweed bug, but don't want to go the vintage route (too many bad experiences). Couple of lovely contenders seem to be the Lazy J 20, and the Magic Amplification 5e3. Apparently Mike Moody of Magic also offers a higher powered version of the 5e3, which might be of interest. Wondering if anyone has had experience with these two models from these two companies, and if you could just share your general thoughts on the amp(s). Although not a string 5e3, I have also considered getting a Swart AST again (used one for many years), and also looked at the Bartel offerings. Open to other tweed suggestions as well. 

P.S. It's worth noting that Lyle Caldwell of Psionic Audio worked on a Lazy J for a customer and had to replace some components, noting that cheap stuff was being used from the factory... he ripped into it quite a bit... didn't expect that from an amp priced at such an astronomical premium. But I have dug all the clips I've heard.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

@Adcandour has had a Lazy J if he feels like chiming in


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I owned a Bartel Sugarland, 6v6 12 Watt platform and it is an incredible sounding amp that does Tweed but also the tone stack offers a lot of tonal options from Plexi to Blackface (the latter was my favorite). 

The treble and bass tone controls are not your typical EQ settings - bass and treble on 10, it sounds like a killer Blackface, roll of the bass to almost zero and fat Plexi tones are produced. There are Tweed and Vox tones as well - all done incredibly well.

I recently sold the amp and was explaining the tone stack to the new buyer and I believe he was skeptical until he plugged in - he was pretty blown away. He has texted me many times telling me how fantastic the amp is. I miss it now (ha ha).

Below is from the Bartel website.

_Its’ single channel Multi Voice preamp offers an incredibly wide range of voicings ranging from sparkly cleans to thick, woody tweed to driven plexi crunch and grind. The solid wood cabinet with unified baffle/body construction delivers a lively, deeply resonant, and unconstricted sound. A unique master volume circuit is extremely transparent, maintaining the same sound and vivid presence all the way down to bedroom volume._
_








_


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I've had a few Tweed amps, and The Lazy J 20 was my favourite. I also had the Lazy J 10.

It sounded three dimensional compared to the others. 

I am by no means a Tweed guy, so not sure if the above is much value


----------



## broke snob (Apr 18, 2020)

Alex said:


> I owned a Bartel Sugarland, 6v6 12 Watt platform and it is an incredible sounding amp that does Tweed but also the tone stack offers a lot of tonal options from Plexi to Blackface (the latter was my favorite).
> 
> The treble and bass tone controls are not your typical EQ settings - bass and treble on 10, it sounds like a killer Blackface, roll of the bass to almost zero and fat Plexi tones are produced. There are Tweed and Vox tones as well - all done incredibly well.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, how come you sold?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

broke snob said:


> Sounds great, how come you sold?


You must be new here. Oh, I see you are.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

broke snob said:


> Sounds great, how come you sold?


I thought you would ask that question....the short of it is that I like to try gear and so, I have gear rotating in and out on a regular basis. I do have a 20 watter build on the way by Fat Jimmy which will be redundant with the Bartel as it is also a 6v6 platform. Fat Jimmy would be another option to check out but small operation and not as well known. If you spend enough time on the gear forums, GAS is easily transmittable and no cure really : - )


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had a boutique, name escapes me just offhand, 'double deluxe' ie. higher powered, home for a weekend a few years back. That mofo needed to be really ignorantly loud to sound good. Like, crowded stage loud. Wasn't a home use amp, and I'm pretty comfortable with volume at home.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

keto said:


> I had a boutique, name escapes me just offhand, 'double deluxe' ie. higher powered, home for a weekend a few years back. That mofo needed to be really ignorantly loud to sound good. Like, crowded stage loud. Wasn't a home use amp, and I'm pretty comfortable with volume at home.


Victoria? 

I find 5e3 amps are all really loud. I’ve never tried Magic Amps Deluxe, but Mike has a good ear and builds quality amps. I’ve played his Brit model and currently have a ZII-v model, based on a Supro amp.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

If you're looking at this price point, you might as well check out the Tweed Deluxe Speed Shop. I have one of his speakers in my Gibson GA6 and its excellent....no experience with his builds though

Tweed Deluxe Speed Shop


----------

